# PSU Rebranding Guide



## ceewi1

Few companies actually make their own PSUs.  In most cases, they are made by another company (the OEM), and sold under a different brand name.  This guide is intended to provide information as to who is the actual manufacturer of PSUs sold by various companies.  In many cases, knowing the OEM will give you a better idea as to the actual quality of the unit.

The UL (Exxxxxx) number for these units is also provided.

This list is obviously far from complete (and never will be complete).  Any additions/corrections are most welcome.  Please don't copy/paste an entire list from an Internet site/forum, though - I've seen quite a few of these and most are horrendously inaccurate/outdated.  If possible, please provide a link to the source as well.

Aerocool
Known Manufacturers - Andyson
*Specific Units*All units - 			Andyson			E239028​
Andyson
Known Manufacturers - Andyson
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Andyson			E239028​
Antec
Known Manufacturers - Channelwell, Enhance, FSP, Seasonic
*Specific Units:*
SmartPower series - 		Channelwell		E176105
	TruePower II series - 		Channelwell		E176105
	Phantom series - 		Channelwell		E176105
	NeoHE series - 			Seasonic		E104405
	TruePower Trio series -		Seasonic		E104405
	Earthwatts series - 		Seasonic		E104405
	Solution (SU) series - 		Seasonic		E104405
	Basiq series - 			FSP
	Quattro series - 		Enhance			E166947​
*E176105 is actually Antec's own UL number - some units appear to be registered under this number, others under the number of the OEM.

Akasa
Known Manufacturers - Enhance
*Specific Units:*
All units - 			Enhance			E166947​
Allied
Known Manufacturers - L&C
*Specific Units:*
All Units - 			L&C			E214301​
Apevia/Aspire
Known Manufacturers - Youngyear, Wintech, Real Power Pro
*Specific Units*
AS Prefix - 			Youngyear		E126556 
                    Iceberg series (IB Prefix) - Youngyear E126556
                    PFC Prefix - Youngyear E126556
                    MR Prefix - Youngyear E126556
                    WIN Prefix - Wintech
                    CW Prefix (Turbolink on label) - Real Power Enterprise​
Apex
Known Manufacturers - L&C
*Specific Units*
AL Prefix - 			L&C			E214301
	SL Prefix - 			Soltech			E223918​
*Solytech are a division of Deer

Asus
Known Manufacuters - Acbel Polytech
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Acbel Polytech​
Athena Power
Known Manufacturers - Sun Pro
*Specific Units*
AP-MP4ATX25 - 			Sun Pro			E210743
	AP-MPS3ATX30			Sun Pro			E210743
	AP-P4ATX42F			Sun Pro			E210743
	AP-MPS3ATX40			Sun Pro			E210743
	AP-MP4ATX40			Sun Pro			E210743
	AP-P4ATX50F12			Topower			E130843​BFG
Known Manufacturers - Topower
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Topower			UL Not stated​
Coolermaster
Known Manufacturers - Acbel Polytec, Enhance, Hipro, Seventeam
*Specific Units:*
Real Power 550W - 		Acbel Polytec		E131875
	eXtremePower 430W - 		Hipro			E143709 
	eXtremePower 600W - 		Seventeam		UL Not stated
	eXtremePower 650W - 		Seventeam		UL Not stated
	Real Power Pro 750W -            Acbel Polytec
        Real Power Pro 850/1000W  - 	Enhance​
Coolmax
Known Manufacturers - ATNG, Sirtech

Corsair
Known Manufacturers - Seasonic, Channelwell
*Specific Units*
HX Series - 			Seasonic		UL Not Stated
VX450W - 			Seasonic		UL Not Stated
VX550W - 			Channelwell		UL Not Stated​
Delta
Known Manufacturers - Delta
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Delta			E131881/E217431/E313881​
Diablotek
Known Manufacturers - Leadman
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Leadman			UL Not Stated​
Enermax
Known Manufacturers - Enermax
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Enermax			E134014​
Enhance
Known Manufacturers - Enhance
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Enhance			E166947​
ePower
Known Manufacturers - Topower
*Specific Units*
All Units - 			Topower			E130843​
*ePower are Topower's retail brand

Etasis
Known Manufacturers - Etasis
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Etasis			E176239​
FSP
Known Manufacturers - FSP
*Specific Units*
All units - 			FSP			E190414​
Gigabyte
Known Manufacturers - Channelwell
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Channelwell		E161451​
Hiper
Known Manufacturers - Andyson
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Andyson			E239028​
Hipro
Known Manufacturers - Hipro, Topower
*Specific Units*
Units with HP Prefix - 		Hipro			E143709
	Units with TOP Prefix - 	Topower​
In Win
Known Manufacturers - In Win, FSP
*Specific Units*
Models with FSP prefix - 	FSP		
	Models with IW/IP prefix - 	In Win			E193791​
Kingwin
Known Manufacturers - Super Flower
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Super Flower		E197467​
Koolance
Known Manufacturers - Channelwell
*Specific Units*
Liquid Cooled 1200W - 		Channelwell		UL Not stated​
Leadman
Known Manufacturers - Leadman
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Leadman			UL Not stated​
Linkworld
Known Manufacturers - Linkworld
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Linkworld		E131039​
Logisys
Known Manufacturers - Youngyear

Masscool
Known Manufacturers - Seventeam
*Specific Units*
All Units - 			Seventeam		E141400​
Mushkin
Known Manufacturers - Topower
*Specific Units*
All Units - 			Topower			E130643​
*Topower's actual UL is E130843.  This seems to be a Typo on Muskin (and a few others') part.

MSI
Known Manufacturers - Solytech
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Solytech		E223918​
*Solytech are a division of Deer

OCZ
Known Manufacturers - 3Y, FSP, Topower
*Specific Units*
Powerstream series - 		Topower
	GameXStream series - 		FSP			E190414
	EvoStream series - 		3Y			E190414
	ProXStream series - 		3Y			E190414
	StealthXStream series - 	FSP			E190414
	ModXStream - 			FSP			E190414​
*FSP have a controlling interest in 3Y

Powmax
Known Manufacturers - Leadman
*Specific Units*
All Units			Leadman			UL Not Stated​
PC Power and Cooling
Known Manufacturers - Seasonic, WinTact
*Specific Units*
Silencer series - 		Seasonic
	Turbo-Cool series - 		WinTact			UL Not Stated​*PC Power and Cooling are now owned by OCZ, although the product lines remain separate 

Raidmax
Known Manufacturers - Sun Pro, Topower
*Specific Units*
RX-380K				Sun Pro			E210734
	RX-420K 			Sun Pro			E210734
	RX-500S				Andyson			E239028
	RX-630A				Topower​
Rosewill
Known Manufacturers - ATNG, Deer, Leadman, Solytech, Wintech, Youngyear
*Specific Units*
RV200 -				Deer			E203196
	RV300 - 			Leadman			UL Not Stated
	RV350 -				ATNG			E186010
RV350-2 -				Deer			E203196
	RV450 - 			ATNG			E186010
	RD series - 			Solytech		E223918
	RE series - 			Youngyear		E126556
	RP series - 			ATNG			E186010
	RT series - 			Wintech			UL Not Stated
	RX series - 			ATNG			E186010​
Scythe
Known Manufacturers - Topower
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Topower			E130843​
Seasonic
Known Manufacturers - Seasonic
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Seasonic		E104405​
Silverstone
Known Manufacturers - Enhance, Etasis, FSP, Seventeam
*Specific Units:*
Olympia OP1000 - 		Seventeam		E141400
	Decathlon DA1000 -		Seventeam		E141400
	All other Olympia units -	Impervio
	All other Decathlon units -	Impervio
	Element series (EF suffix) - 	Enhance			E166947
	Strider series (F suffix) above 500W - 	Enhance			E166947
Strider series (F suffix) below 500W - FSP
	Zeus ST56ZF - 		 	Enhance			E166947
	All other Zeus models - 	Etasis			E176239
	Nightjar series - 		Etasis			E176239​

Sparkle
Known Manufacturers - FSP
*Specific Units*
All units - 			FSP​
*Sparkle is owned by FSP

StarTech
Known Manufacturers - ATNG
*Specific Units*
All Units - 			ATNG			E186010​
Super Flower
Known Manufacturers - Super Flower
*Specific Units*
All units - 			Super Flower		E242429​
Tagan
Known Manufacturers - Enhance, Topower
*Specific Units*
Silver Power - 			Enhance
	All Other Units - 		Topower			E223995​
Thermaltake
Known Manufacturers - Channelwell, HEC, Sirtec
*Specific Units*
Purepower series - 		Channelwell		E161451
	TR2 430W - 			HEC			E199442
	All Other TR2s -		Channelwell		E161451/E193705
	Toughpower series - 		Channelwell		UL Not stated​
Ultra
Known Manufacturers - Andyson, Seventeam, Wintech
*Specific Units*
V-Series - 			Wintech			E178768
	XVS - 				Wintech			E178768
	X-Finity 600W -			Wintech			E178768
	X2 -				Wintech			E178768
	X3 -				Andyson			E239028
	X-Pro 600W EE - 		Andyson			E239028
	X-Pro 750W - 			Seventeam		E141400
	X-Pro 800W - 			Andyson			E239028
	X-Finity 800W - 		Andyson			E239028​
XClio
Known Manufacturers - Channelwell, Enhance
*Specific Units:*
Stablepower series -		Enhance			UL Not stated
	Greatpower series - 		Channelwell		UL Not stated
	Goodpower series - 		Channelwell		UL Not stated
	BL series - 			Channelwell		UL Not stated​
Xion
Known Manufacturers - Super Flower

Zalman
Known Manufacturers - FSP
Specific units:
All units - 			FSP			E198072​
Zippy
Known Manufacturers - Zippy
*Specific Units:*
All units -			Zippy			E143756​


----------



## ceewi1

Reserved (If this list expands, I'll need the extra space).


----------



## StrangleHold

Didnt OCZ buy out PC Power & Cooling awhile back, if so I wonder who going to make what. I hope they keep the companys separate


----------



## oscaryu1

Powork and Lead Power?


----------



## ceewi1

StrangleHold said:


> Didnt OCZ buy out PC Power & Cooling awhile back, if so I wonder who going to make what. I hope they keep the companys separate


Thanks for the reminder, I've now made a point of it.  Yes the two product lines are still separate, and will remain that way for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DSM1999

Hey I found a link that might help update the list.

http://www.10stripe.com/articles/who-made-your-power-supply.php


----------

